# De facto help



## Jatin178 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys I’m new here , my partner and I have been in de facto relationship from last 4 years and got our permanent residency approved last year but now we are splitting as she reckons she has grown out of the relationship. So now I know it does not affect my visa circumstances since I’m permanent here but do I need to inform immi about our split ? If yes what form ?So it would not cause any issue in future if one of us wanna start new life with someone else etc ?


----------

